# Does your radio station play heavy metal?



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

When i was living in Maryland,i remember a radio station that played heavy metal and rock like the scorpions,Iron Maiden,Metallica,Judas Priest,Rage Against the machine and such.

But where i live now a rock radio station once played a metallica song and then a song by Duran Duran, i wonder if anyone called into the station calling them poseurs for doing that.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I rarely search the radio dial anymore, so I'm not really sure who's playing what.

I listen to NPR, Classical KUSC, and now that the news station is broadcasting on the FM band, the news station. Sometimes I find inoffensive pop station when my wife gets tired of Classical, or I'll switch to CD.

I was in the Grocery Store a couple of weeks ago and the store was playing Karn Evil 9.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I remember Z-Rock from the early to mid 90s, a minor national network of metal stations. Just as suddenly as hair metal disappeared, Z-Rock went away along with it.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

progmatist said:


> I remember Z-Rock from the early to mid 90s, a minor national network of metal stations. Just as suddenly as hair metal disappeared, Z-Rock went away along with it.


I remember this station when i lived in Maryland.

WHVY 103.1 The Underground

One day i was turning the radio dial and discoverd some music that had a crunch sound, but didn't know what they called it at the time.

I remember i could hear the station in south Anne Arundel County and some parts of Baltimore.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

In this part of the world we have commercial stations, one of them does heavy metal. The maim stations funded by governments
don't play it, perhaps round Christmas when one can pay for playing a record for charity .


----------

